# Pork Shank (knuckle) sous vide.



## thepot (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi guys. I used to work for a major American River Cruise company in Europe for the last 16 years.

I decided that is time to settle down back home ( Bulgaria), and build my own small business.

My menu list depends on few signature dishes, which include Pork shank, Baby Back Ribs, Beef Tongue, Chicken Wings.

The previous owner has left behind a beautiful Multivac vacuum and sous vide equipment, and I want to take full advantage out of it.

Would anyone be so kind to share working recepies for the Shank and Ribs, which doesn't require 48 hours of sous viding?

They shall be finished in a Rational convection oven, but not necessarily.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Pork knuckle requires long, slow cooking why would you want to cook it sous vide? I wander would it be possible to find anyone who can cook without a bag and a water bath in couple of years?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

In most cases Sous Vide is low and slow. In the restaurant business it may be to go a bit higher in temp and less hours cooking. I have also done BBRibs with real good results in Sous vide. In my case I'm not in a hurry so cooking for 24 to 36 hrs isn't that big of a deal. Some of the timing on something like Pork belly would go 24 to 36 hrs. If you crank it up 20 more degrees it would cooking in 8 to 12. The thing you may want to work on in a Restaurant operation is cooking ahead, bring back to temp and then finishing for service. Take the cuts you want to do Sous Vide and test for the best results. I would think the pork your using would be better than the commerciality raised pork we use in America. I think your pork shank would do well Sous Vide. I do dbl cut pork chops with good results. What is your idea for a finished look at taste for your pork shank ?


----------



## thepot (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you. I would like to reach something like Bavarian Haxe look. With crispy skin and tender result. Finishing in the convection oven. And you are right. I want to do the SV ahead of time (overnight probably), chill and fridge them. Finishing them upon order. For restaurant setup, I believe this is the best way to deliver constant quality. Will try 75c for 12 hours, and I shall tell


----------



## ljokjel (Jul 1, 2009)

Last time I did it it was 86/90 degrees over night. After cooking them, we deboned the meat. 

After doing so you might "roll" it up again, or roll it out flat. If its flat its easy to get it really crispy. We also used to do something similar with pork tails. 92c/12 hours. Debone, and spread out flat. Skin down with preassure until crispy on the flat top.


----------



## thepot (Jun 29, 2016)

Interesting. Never went over 75c for 9 hours. It turns really tender. Never thought deboning it though. That's a good idea to consider. Thank you.


----------

